# Angelscheinprüfung Hamburg



## eisdrachen (22. Juli 2004)

Hallo, mein Sohn ist 12 jahre und möchte gerne einen angelschein machen.
wir wohnen in Hamburg Eidelstedt, wer kann mir helfen, wo gibt es Kurse und Prüfungen.
Danke Maike


----------



## merphy (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelscheinprüfung Hamburg*

Also ich würd mal bei den vereinen oder angelgeschäften nachfragen!!

oder bei der stadt die geben einem auch adressen


----------



## Truttafriend (22. Juli 2004)

*AW: Angelscheinprüfung Hamburg*

Hallo Maike,

ja klar kann dir im Anglerboard geholfen werden #h

Bei der AIG-Hamburg kann dein Sohn den Schein machen.


Schaust du auch unter diesem Link 


> Termine für Herbst 2004:
> 
> 18. Oktober - 28. Oktober 2004  	noch Plätze frei
> 15. November - 25. November 2004 	noch Plätze frei
> ...




Die Kurse finden im eigenen Vereinsheim statt. Das Vereinsheim liegt in der Hegestraße in Eimsbüttel direkt an der U-Bahn.






Quelle: Verein aig-hamburg.de

Persönlich oder Telefonisch erreichst du am besten Dienstagsabend dort jemanden, außer in den großen Ferien.
Du wirst dort Karl Bay antreffen. Ein sehr netter Kollege der auch sehr gut mit Jugendlichen kann. Er hat lange die Jugendgruppe dort geleitet.
Darfst Karl gerne von mir (Tim) grüßen. #h


Ich wünsche deinem Sohn viel Glück
Weiterhin viel Spaß im Anglerboard


----------



## CyTrobIc (4. November 2005)

*AW: Angelscheinprüfung Hamburg*

Moin Tim 

sachma weisst du was das Lehrbuch kostet ? Mein Cousin will die Prüfung machen und ich hab das Buch nimmer.

danke & gruss
Gerrit


----------

